# Florida CL SCAM ALERT !!



## onecatahula (Sep 1, 2022)

This is my bike, photographed on my friend’s patio, and I can assure you that it is neither for sale, nor is it in Florida.

*S C A M M E R ! ! !*









						antique schwinn - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Old schwinn bike



					panamacity.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

Heck Pete if you were gonna sell it I'd give you an even grand🤣


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 1, 2022)

I would triple that!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2022)

Second time that one’s been posted here. But a different listing.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 1, 2022)

I'll offer them 60.00


----------



## kreika (Sep 1, 2022)

Trolling for email addresses or pay me now and pickup later? What scam do we have here?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2022)

Great pics! For our Archives:









Pete, is that a real Bomb?






and a "Real" horn button? @onecatahula 
antique schwinn - $600 (Youngstown)​thanks for Alerting us. Too good to be true.


----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2022)

I told him to hold it and I would have someone come over and pay him cash....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2022)

@vastingray  posted a deal last week using your bike. He didn't say where it was for sale at. 









						Need some help figuring this out | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Have a chance to buy this can anyone tell me what I’m looking at ? Thank you




					thecabe.com


----------



## phantom (Sep 1, 2022)

catfish said:


> I told him to hold it and I would have someone come over and pay him cash....



They didn't give you an address did they?  That would be way to easy.


----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2022)

phantom said:


> They didn't give you an address did they?  That would be way to easy.



No. They will never do that.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2022)

Is that the one Tom did tank on @onecatahula  ?


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 2, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Is that the one Tom did tank on @onecatahula  ?



No, all original


----------



## Thee (Sep 3, 2022)

So what do you do? Post an ad calling out the scammer?


----------



## JOEL (Sep 3, 2022)

he responded to my cl ad with those pix. vague answers to questions then sent a phone number.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 4, 2022)

this same guy had an add in staten island  craigslist on another schwinn


----------



## JOEL (Sep 4, 2022)

The guy sent this phone number to my CL mailbox a couple weeks ago. Florida area code. 561 581 2412


----------



## vastingray (Sep 17, 2022)

phantom said:


> They didn't give you an address did they?  That would be way to easy.



No I offered to send someone to pick it up and that’s when he knew I figured out he was a scammer


----------

